# HAUNTED RADIO: valley of fear fire, knotts, terror on the fox, spirit, ahs2, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAUNTED RADIO: valley of fear fire, knotts, terror on the fox, spirit, ahs2, & more!!*

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on the devastating fire at the Valley Of Fear, Knott's Scary Farm and the Evil Dead, Terror On The Fox, Halloween Extreme, Spirit Halloween, Paranormal Activity 4, Rob Zombie's The Lords Of Salem, American Horror Story: Asylum, and much more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of DVD releases, and then we review the 1986 remake of "The Fly." Then, the Freek returns with an all new tale of terror as a dead girl's doll talks to a man, leading him to the very devil himself in a tale titled, "Death of a Doll." All this and so very much more on the August 15 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-081512.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

